# which one you prefer?



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

well its time to switch from a tall rotator light to a slim fixed mounted light.

heres the options that i have found so far.

the first is a Federal Signal MiniJet™ Solaris LED Light Bar






the second is a whelen responder mini






if there are any others that you would recommend please dont be affriad to say something. These are just the 2 that i picked out so far.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

If buying a mini bar, this would likely be my choice. It is about $220, and features good visibility from any angle.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm

The two you posted may not be so bright if not looking from a corner of the vehicle unless you went with a LIN3 Whelen bar vs. CON3 you posted.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

The 2 you posted are good bars and a bit costly but if those are your choices and if I were you I would take the Mini Jet by Federal Signal more flash patterns


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The mini jet is brighter! The responder is a smaller unit.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in the market for a mini bar too, but i just can't get over the prices of these things..WOW


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the jet is nice. i would go with the responder with the linear LED not the con 3


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Responder mini is the one I run and love it very very bright. the only complaint is they give you to many pattern options haha


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

JR Snow Removal;865363 said:


> Responder mini is the one I run and love it very very bright. the only complaint is they give you to many pattern options haha


thats the one that id like to get. i like that one. whats the price tag on yours and where did you get it from. they all seem to stay some what close on prices.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the linear version is the way to go with the clear outer shell looks sleek


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

bogginboy;865619 said:


> thats the one that id like to get. i like that one. whats the price tag on yours and where did you get it from. they all seem to stay some what close on prices.


I paid just shy of $300 for it I got the magnet mount. I picked it up from a local shop called Cannon Equipment.


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

not to jack the thread, but im in the market for a lightbar too and found this

http://www.ledoutfitters.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=20

any one know any thing about it? Is it even worth the money?haha


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

southofheaven73;872819 said:


> not to jack the thread, but im in the market for a lightbar too and found this
> 
> http://www.ledoutfitters.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=20
> 
> any one know any thing about it? Is it even worth the money?haha


Chineese Junk...They buy them really really cheap and sell them just under the rear "AMERICAN" made ones... They make one big profit.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i think i may be ordering a whelen before to long. hard to beat it.


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

so the whelen every one is talking about in this thread is this one
*http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-lp-series-responder-led.html* ?

sorry im new to lightbars and stuff haha, just figured i'd get one for my truck for the winter plowing season


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

We have the Whelen Responder LED for $284.00 and the Federal Signal LED Highlighter for $274.00 and the Sho-Me Mini LED 360 degree lightbar for 264.00 and Code3 dual rotator for $79.99
call @ (815)479-1717 Email [email protected]
www.ultrastrobe.com
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

We also have an ad on Plowsite.com on the side


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

We are open Monday thru Friday 8:00 am to 5:00 pm Central time


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ultra Strobe;873162 said:


> We have the Whelen Responder LED for $284.00 and the Federal Signal LED Highlighter for $274.00 and the Sho-Me Mini LED 360 degree lightbar for 264.00 and Code3 dual rotator for $79.99
> call @ (815)479-1717 Email [email protected]
> www.ultrastrobe.com
> Thanks
> Rob


does the magnet mount whelen responder come with the cigarette lighter adapter witht he on off and the flash select switch? or is that just the permanent mount version?


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

southofheaven73;873178 said:


> does the magnet mount whelen responder come with the cigarette lighter adapter witht he on off and the flash select switch? or is that just the permanent mount version?


They are mag-suction mount and it does have the cig cord with power and pattern switches.
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ultra Strobe;873829 said:


> They are mag-suction mount and it does have the cig cord with power and pattern switches.
> Thanks
> Rob


does that come with the con 3 leds or the linear 6 led modules? sorry im asking so many questions haha


----------



## Ultra Strobe (Oct 26, 2009)

southofheaven73;874248 said:


> does that come with the con 3 leds or the linear 6 led modules? sorry im asking so many questions haha


They are con3 LED's. Ask away, that's how we make a livin'!payup


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ultra Strobe;874261 said:


> They are con3 LED's. Ask away, that's how we make a livin'!payup


is there a difference in the price between the two different led modules also what about the brightness?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

con3 has 3 leds lin6 has 6leds

the con3 use the optics to make it brighter 

the lin 6 you can get a clear lens/non fluted


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

kitn1mcc;874408 said:


> con3 has 3 leds lin6 has 6leds
> 
> the con3 use the optics to make it brighter
> 
> the lin 6 you can get a clear lens/non fluted


ohhh isee, so are they pretty much the same brightness? I think im over thinking this lol


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Louis from Strobesnmore.com here. Just doing some reading as I am a member of this site. I would strongly consider the responder R2 with the linear 6s in it. I use one myself and they are by far the best bar for the price and the light output is second to none. The R1 version uses the CON3 modules which do not offer nearly the same light output Another really nice thing is that if you have ribs on your roof the magnets can be easily moved on the bottom. On some of the larger bars this is very difficult. Lastly stay clear of the none SAE rated import lightbars from overseas. Saving a few bucks now will cost you down the road, beleive me. Be Safe


----------



## southofheaven73 (Dec 7, 2005)

Strobeguy;874537 said:


> Louis from Strobesnmore.com here. Just doing some reading as I am a member of this site. I would strongly consider the responder R2 with the linear 6s in it. I use one myself and they are by far the best bar for the price and the light output is second to none. The R1 version uses the CON3 modules which do not offer nearly the same light output Another really nice thing is that if you have ribs on your roof the magnets can be easily moved on the bottom. On some of the larger bars this is very difficult. Lastly stay clear of the none SAE rated import lightbars from overseas. Saving a few bucks now will cost you down the road, beleive me. Be Safe


nice, so ive decided on the whelen responder with the linear 6 led modules magnet mount verison. Now all i have to do is get 300 bones and im all set haha


----------

